# A Quick Tip On How to Compose When You Don't Have Your Computer



## Rodney Money (Jan 22, 2016)

https://app.box.com/s/ri3c6gw6z06n5n4e4ywv4qtz5cugr0u3
Lol. I am snowed in, and my computer is miles away, but I still have to get things done. I sent it to the client, and he is still happy and excited. No matter what happens, no excuses to get something done.


----------



## chillbot (Jan 22, 2016)

It's so nice being a professional composer!


----------



## Saxer (Jan 23, 2016)

Can your client read and play? Or is he just happy you're busy on his stuff?


----------



## Jaap (Jan 23, 2016)

Actually I still use it even when I have access to my computer  I still love it to just sit down with pen and paper (mostly for my own concert stuff though, not for commercial work).
Nice that your client is satisfied with this  Good going Rodney!


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 23, 2016)

Saxer said:


> Can your client read and play? Or is he just happy you're busy on his stuff?


He can both read and play and also happy that I am busy on his stuff.


----------



## Morodiene (Jan 23, 2016)

Sometimes pen and paper is the quickest way!


----------



## Jimmy Hellfire (Jan 23, 2016)

This guy got you beat.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 23, 2016)

Jimmy Hellfire said:


> This guy got you beat.



Simply beautiful.


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 24, 2016)

Jaap said:


> Actually I still use it even when I have access to my computer  I still love it to just sit down with pen and paper (mostly for my own concert stuff though, not for commercial work).
> Nice that your client is satisfied with this  Good going Rodney!


I do the exact same thing, my friend. Thank you for sharing!


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 24, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Sometimes pen and paper is the quickest way!


Tell me about it, and the sound is always perfectly balanced, reverb is just right, and eq'd not to sound boomy and having pure shimmer and brilliance... in my head.


----------



## Morodiene (Jan 24, 2016)

Rodney Money said:


> Tell me about it, and the sound is always perfectly balanced, reverb is just right, and eq'd not to sound boomy and having pure shimmer and brilliance... in my head.


Of course, one of my problems is that it sounds perfect in my head, but when I actually get to writing it down, something goes terribly wrong.


----------



## Guffy (Jan 24, 2016)

I wish someone told me this earlier!
Thanks!


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 24, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Of course, one of my problems is that it sounds perfect in my head, but when I actually get to writing it down, something goes terribly wrong.


Attempts off your mind! Just listen to the tune in your head and say goodbye to anything that tries to distract you!


----------



## Morodiene (Jan 24, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Attempts off your mind! Just listen to the tune in your head and say goodbye to anything that tries to distract you!


Usually it's a modulation that I think would work that doesn't in reality turn out. Sometimes my brain modulates when I don't realize it LOL


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 24, 2016)

Teamwork could help?! Are u befriended with another composer in your town?


----------



## sleepy hollow (Jan 24, 2016)

What's the best pen for string quartet?


----------



## Rodney Money (Jan 24, 2016)

sleepy hollow said:


> What's the best pen for string quartet?


I always use a mechanical pencil, but you can not buy it. You must find one or steal it because it was left behind.


----------



## Morodiene (Jan 24, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Teamwork could help?! Are u befriended with another composer in your town?


Only in the summers! The rest I'm on my own, me and my paper and pencil.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 24, 2016)

Morodiene said:


> Only in the summers! The rest I'm on my own, me and my paper and pencil.


Then invite me to visit you. Do you have a bed and breakfast?


----------



## chillbot (Jan 24, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Then invite me to visit you. Do you have a bed and breakfast?



There are a bunch of ladies in the VI-C IRC room that were hoping to invite you for bed and breakfast.


----------



## germancomponist (Jan 24, 2016)

chillbot said:


> There are a bunch of ladies in the VI-C IRC room that were hoping to invite you for bed and breakfast.


Smile, this is our german slang. I could also ask for a "guest room".


----------



## muk (Jan 25, 2016)

sleepy hollow said:


> What's the best pen for string quartet?



Faber Castell 4B. But better still is goosefeather.


----------



## Morodiene (Jan 25, 2016)

germancomponist said:


> Then invite me to visit you. Do you have a bed and breakfast?


Sure! If you can find room on the bed


----------



## AllanH (Jan 31, 2016)

I have a Note4, which has a high-res pen. I used for all sorts of hand written notes, ideas, and rough sketches. I was thinking of figuring out how to make my own note paper to make my notes (I'm sure there's a joke here) more readable.

Edit: typo


----------

